# Green Beans???



## Rhoswyn

Hi all, I'm a fairly new rat owner and I read recently in yet another food list that you shouldn't feed rats raw beans. Does anyone know if this is all beans or specific ones? Are green beans okay? If I have fed my ratty babies raw green beans should I be taking them to the vet? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## jlhummel

This thread might be useful for you...

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes


----------



## Rhoswyn

jlhummel said:


> This thread might be useful for you...
> 
> http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39486-Good-and-Bad-Food-for-Rats-amp-Ratty-Recipes


I know, I already looked there... it lists cooked beans as being good but doesn't list beans with the raw veggies that are necessarily bad so I wanted to get straight answer...


----------



## Gribouilli

I defrost raw green beans in the microwave before cooking them so they are still raw- I gave some to my rats many times and no problem at all. They actually got some yesterday, and they loved it I google it and some people say it is bad and as many say it is ok. I used to eat tons of raw fresh green beans from my grandparents' garden and the pets got some too, no one ever had any problem with them. I couldn't find any rational explanation on why raw green beans are bad for rats.


----------



## moonkissed

Beans are dangerous raw, even for us. It wont kill us (prob lol) but would give us alot of stomach troubles. And the same for rats as well.

But I do believe green beans are not the same and are perfectly safe raw. I think ppl just lump them in with other beans but they are different I think. 

I am not an expert on that lol but I believe it is safe.


----------



## RatAtat2693

I would still cook the GBs. Makes them a bit more appealing.


----------

